# need an i.d. is this a rhom



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

sorry about the pics but he hides alot, any help is much apperciated


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

heres another


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

finally this one thanks agian to everyone for there time


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

In my opinion, it's a Rhombeus


----------



## Pygo-joe (Jan 29, 2005)

Look's like a Rhom, but you need a photo of it's flank to get a better educated ID of the fish. Ask Frank, I'm sure he can help.


----------



## Mack (Oct 31, 2004)

Can't tell, need a better flank shot.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

If you want me to ID this fish or any other you need to follow instructions that are pinned here.


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

new pics


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

another one I don't wanna stress him he hides in his lil bridge all the time


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Looks like a rhom to me as well.


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

Read his directions and then post a picture.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

s. rhombeus


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

looks like my little rhom... which I dont have anymore


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

In the last shot you can see the belly and it doesn't look like there are any scutes (ridges) so I would say 80% sure it's a rhom. Can't say 100% because there's no good flank shot and the scutes may in fact be present just not visible from this angle.


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> In the last shot you can see the belly and it doesn't look like there are any scutes (ridges) so I would say 80% sure it's a rhom. Can't say 100% because there's no good flank shot and the scutes may in fact be present just not visible from this angle.
> [snapback]956030[/snapback]​


yep and there are clear spots.
imo a rhom.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

get another pic of the guy... then we can tell for sure...


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

ok guys last pics I think these will do it thanks for your time and knowledge Frank sorry about the crappy pics earlier


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

aother one


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

final pic I hope


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

S. rhombeus. Thanks for the retake.


----------

